# h.mem nymphs



## dakota (Mar 25, 2006)

ok my h.mem ooth has hatched and only seven have came out should there be more than that? also how long b4 my nymphs molt they have been alive for 3 days, 2 of them have been alive for 2 days. they are eating very well.


----------

